# A pre pregnancy moan..



## getcarter76 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I need to have a quick moan to those that understand...

Hubby and I are trying for a baby now and I have had very little assistance from the NHS other than when i saw my Doctor early on in the year who to be honest didn't have much of a clue. She referred me on to the hospital  but still not heard (was about 3 months ago).

I have recently tried to contact my Diab Nurses (hence my previous post about lantus in pregnancy) and as of yet no-one has returned my call. I have since tried again only to be met with an answerphone to talk to (don't you hate that). 

I have just rung my surgery to do my own research and find out how much and when my last HbA1c was. Apparently 6.3 in August last year (yep nearly 9 months ago). Back in October i mentioned to the nurses at my clinic hubby and (as recently married) were looking at trying for a baby in the next few months - gives them some time to assist. The nurse was going to post me some info (!) but I have heard nothing. 

I have just booked an appointment for my HbA1c to be taken but this isn't for another 3 weeks (good ol NHS) and i won't be waiting for them to get their act together in the meantime if you catch my drift.

Don't you think that's terrible?  I have read so many supportive posts on here and how their Diabetic teams have been so great i was wondering on the flip side if any other ladies experienced the same or is it just me? Any advice would be great too....like life isn't stressful enough hey   sorry to moan.... xxx


----------



## bev (Apr 29, 2010)

I understand your frustrations about this - but in the big scheme of things - what is 3 weeks? I know you want to start things going - but I think it would be wise to wait until you know your hba1c - if its good - then you will be fine. But, from what I have read about type 1 pregnancy - it is always better to wait until your hba1c is at a good level to conceive or there can be a risk to the growing foetus. I completely understand why you are angry with them - I would be too - but I doubt you want to take any risks with the pregnancy as you sound so sensible. I know this isnt what you want to hear - sorry.

I am sure you will go on to have a lovely healthy happy baby - so dont worry.Bev


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi

I have to say that is appauling, as soon as you mentioned pregnancy they should have jumped on you (not literally) . I told my Dsn as soon as I found out I was pregnant and they saw me the next day and I had monthly appointments until I got to 20 weeks then I had appointments every week until the end. I would just keep pestering them about it because after all it was you who had to make your appointment to get a hba1c done, which they should have organised when you mentioned pregnancy. Hope that you can get things moving soon.

xx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 30, 2010)

This is shocking, I was pretty much ignored by my clinic until I mentioned babies and then I was seeing them every 2 months at the pre-preg. clinic.  

Are you on the 5mg dose of folic acid?  This is higher than the non-diabetic recommended dose, you can get it on a prescription from your GP.  

3 weeks is not long to wait, maybe it would be better for your own peace of mind later on to know what your hba1c is beforehand.  There is so much to worry about as a pregnant diabetic, that knowing your control was good to begin with would be one thing off your mind.  

Please moan away - that is one of the many things we are all here for

Rachel


----------



## getcarter76 (May 1, 2010)

Hello everyone and big thank yous for your kind replies and support.

I got hold of the Diab nurse finally yesterday and i basically expressed to her what I had said in my original post. She was pretty cool with me and put my moans at rest. I have re read my moan and have though eeeek but was frustrated and is all true.

I am on 5mg of folic acid which i started taking in February which was when i saw my Doc about pregnancy. She referred me to the gynae dept not the diab nurses...what a wally which I mentioned to the diab nurse and she reassuringly said I should just deal with her directly.

All in all i got the impression that they don't seem to have a problem with me as my diabetic nurse was fine with what i had said to her. I am a bit surprised regarding the fact my HbA1c was a while ago and so I did say to her that i was having this checked again. She said she would wait to hear from me in due course! No real clear guidelines but good job I have been there once before.

Thanks everyone once again 

Bernie xx


----------

